# 318 ticking or clicking



## Mick318 (Jun 29, 2018)

I was using my 318 JD throwing snow for several hours. It wS working great and then I heard a clinking or ticking sound. I started toward the garage and it got worse in the next 20 seconds. I shut it of and checked the engine oil and it was fine. I checked the hydraulic fluid and it was not visible on the glass tube. I started it up to back into garage and it would not go forward or backward and sounded like something was getting ruined. I shut down right away. I see black specks on the snow under the belly screen. Not sure where to start. Thanks for any help.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy Mick318,
If you have a service/repair manual, I would pull the transaxle and open it up.


----------



## Ben DoinIt (Dec 15, 2020)

Sounds like you better investigate it. Dosent sound good.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

What I am about to suggest might fix your problem, or it might be too late and actually cause more damage. My suggestion is this, add the proper fluid to your hydro until you see the fluid in the middle of your sight glass and then start it up and let it run a while before you try and back it up into the garage. If it makes any bad noises for more than 3 to 5 SECONDS, stop immediately. I own 2 Deere 316s, the little brothers to your 318. I have never had my hydro go low like that, so I am not sure what might be going on internally. But I have seen a 318 tractor with a Chevy 327 small block in the engine bay connected to the stock hydro, so I know that the system Deere used is way over built for the application. I didn't hear your bad noise, but I am hoping that it is just the sound of air going thru the system. And there is NO SHAME if you are not willing to risk further damage to your hydro. You can call your local Deere dealer to pick up your tractor and have a pro look at it.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I've been pondering this all day. Yeah, I know, I need to get a life, right? Anyhow, I got to thinking maybe you have a broken "U" joint on the hydro end of your drive shaft. That would sorta explain the noise you heard before it quit moving. But it doesn't explain the loss of hydraulic fluid. In the 40 plus years I've had my tractor, I have added fluid on occasion in between changes, but it was like a pint at most in a system that holds 6 quarts if I remember correctly.


----------



## Mick318 (Jun 29, 2018)

Thanks for all your thoughts. They are very helpful. I have been away from the tractor since it happened last Sunday night. I will be back at the tractor and be investigating for the first time. I will report out what I find. Where would I find a manual on the drive train for this 318? Seems like the manuals I have are for the engine only.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## Mick318 (Jun 29, 2018)

If someone knows where I can locate or purchase a sevice manual to service and repair the transaxle of this 318, I would appreciate it. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## Mick318 (Jun 29, 2018)

If I start the tractor and the awful sound I hear happens without moving - does this mean it can't be the transaxle?

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------

